# question about services



## Inquisitive1 (Dec 3, 2013)

please, answer any way u like. Someone asked me to add some circuits to a 200A panel. After probing it under normally operating load, they were using about 183A. So I thought about bringing another service off of the main. When I looked at it, there was a 1000A main with 200A breakers going to five different units, including the one I was scoping. Now, my question is this: assuming all the other units are occupied and using their allotted power, even with an empty spot for another breaker, is there ANYthing that I can do to get more power to the unit where I need it??? Thanx in advance for easing my mind. Just trying to see if there's something or some way that I don't know about.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am sorry but I have to ask if you are licensed to do this work or are you just working the job. Are you a GC or an EC?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Put your amp probe away and do a load NEC load calculation.


----------



## Inquisitive1 (Dec 3, 2013)

sooooo, basically you two didn't answer the question. thanx anyways. and y do u have to ask if I am licensed? what compels u to "answer" in a question form?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Inquisitive1 said:


> sooooo, basically you two didn't answer the question. thanx anyways. and y do u have to ask if I am licensed? what compels u to "answer" in a question form?


 

License ? We don't need no steenkin licence !


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Upgrade the service to the entire building or some sort of load shedding


----------



## Inquisitive1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank u bkmichael65, that's pretty much what i'd thought and just wanted some sort of confirmation. Thank u all for ur replies. Just for the record, I am a newly licensed electrical contractor in the state of California. That's it and that's all, folks.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Inquisitive1 said:


> Thank u bkmichael65, that's pretty much what i'd thought and just wanted some sort of confirmation. Thank u all for ur replies. Just for the record, I am a newly licensed electrical contractor in the state of California. That's it and that's all, folks.


We ask because this forum is for professional electricians. I wanted to make sure.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

bkmichael65 said:


> Upgrade the service to the entire building or some sort of load shedding




Upgrade 1000A Service to Entire Bldg. With Out a Load Calc ?

Well we all need christmas Money .





Pete


----------



## Inquisitive1 (Dec 3, 2013)

We are not going to upgrade the service, and I'm not trying to "rob" anyone. This client doesn't own the building, but is only renting a few units. So, we are not going as far as upgrading the service. I was just trying to add more circuits in ONE of the units. So, I don't need to do a load calc because upgrading the service is not an option worth pursuing. I was simply trying to put it out there to seasoned electricians to see if there was something that I was missing, basically, exhausting all avenues of reference. Thanks, again, to all who replied.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Congratulations, here's your cookie.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are running a continuous 187 amps on 200 amp feeder, there is a problem before you even start. Is the 1000 amp service on one meter? If so, get the highest recorded demand from the past years electric bills. With a little Ohms law, TA-DA, there is your load calculation.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Nov 30, 2013)

Keep in mind that YOU asked US and YOU told us to respond in any way. IMO you are in over your head.
Why are assuming what the rest of the units are using why not take the time to meter them as well and see for yourself. What is the load that you are adding?If you have an open space in the mdp and the service is not maxed out, as you assume, and can handle the added load, than throw a breaker in the space and give your customer his SUB-PANEL. I would make sure that you or your customer has permission from the property owner to do so before hand. It's not your customers service its the property owners.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Nov 30, 2013)

I like the idea of trying to get the utility bill also, if its on one meter. Good idea.


----------

